# Roubaix Elite Rival Compact



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Got one for my wife last week, I read good things about the double tap and I also thought that the 32 rear gear will make it easier on her uphill.
All seems good, but the Front derailleur doesn't shift to the large chain wheel.
Back to the LBS tomorrow...

Anyone else has similar issues ?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Cable too tight? Sram front derailleurs needs to be surprisingly loose to work.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Roubaix Elite Rival Compact - Got one for my wife last week...


Excellent trade, dude!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^agreed^^^ i'd take that trade too


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Since it is brand new, I took it back to the LBS and it's seems to be working now.
I really prefer my Expert Ultegra shifting over the Sram Rival double tap.
The front shifter still makes some crunching sounds that I don't really care for.
Maybe it will get better after using it for a while. 

I was surprised also that the cable comes out of the Carbon frame to the derailleur without any nipple.
The Ultegra does...

On my MTB, I prefer the SramX-9 shifting over the Shimano XTR...

And.. I'm not trading it, it's a real beauty, light and smooth as butter on the road. 
Only weak point is the FD, but worse case scenario, I'll replace it to a 105 or Ultegra.
From reading other posts, I understand that it will work just fine with the Sram shifter.


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought Roubaix Elite's came with Apex and not Rival?


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

kapitan said:


> I thought Roubaix Elite's came with Apex and not Rival?


That's the one.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix Elite Rival Compact


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

I see... I recently rode a Tarmac Rival and had the same problem with the front derailleur, specifically it was quite hard to shift to the big chain ring. When I rode a Roubaix Apex, I didn't have the same issue.


----------

